# Jetta Front Speaker replacement



## Makdaddymac (Aug 9, 2007)

hey all,
i need to replace my front speakers in my mk4 jetta.
i wanted to know a couple of things. 
i want to do it right and im just looking for a cheap replacement, maybe pioneers or something. i blew my front speakers.
anyways.
i see you need to buy attachment adapter rings. or make some. i would rather just buy them.
and is there any adapter for the speaker wire, i dont want to cut or rig anything and theses car have unique audio connections...


----------



## Dubbed Out (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: Jetta Front Speaker replacement (Makdaddymac)*

I personally do not like Pioneer for anything but source units, but to each is own. You may or may not need spacers depending on the speaker and you can get both speaker adapters and spacers at Best Buy or similar audio shop. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blazerpounds (Mar 19, 2008)

just cut the connectors, they are only unique in the fact that they are in the way.
On a side note, what do you plan on spending on speakers?
I have a complete set of speakers from my gi I would be willing to part with. and you dont even have to cut the dreaded connecotr off haha


----------



## Makdaddymac (Aug 9, 2007)

okay well then the rings are not a deal breaker i was planning in installing them without if possible. and any speaker is better than my current one which are blown to pieces cant turn up the stereo for anything to enjoy a song otherwsie you get nice distortionand cracklin....
can someone post a link to the adapters ive searched eveywhere. and also are they just two wires so could i just cut them and hook them up to after market speakers.
also will 6.5 size speakers work or do you have to have the 6 3/4


_Modified by Makdaddymac at 9:04 AM 2-15-2009_


----------



## Dubbed Out (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: (Makdaddymac)*

6 3/4 are just oversized 6 1/2 and will work fine. You can just cut off the adapter and wire the aftermarkets in, brown is ground. 
Here's a link to 1/2" spacers:
http://www.abt.com/product/344...oogle
You shouldn't need anything bigger then those. Metra makes them, as well as a few others. You can also make them from MDF and the speaker templets that come with your speakers, if you have the tools and know how. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Makdaddymac (Aug 9, 2007)

wow so just about any 6.5 speaker will work? 
thats cool. and i did just notice the adapter is just two wires so thats a no brainer but i did see a right up and the guy wran new wire through the door i dont know why? are the rings a necesity or an i just screw in some 6.5 vut the adpter and wire them up?


----------



## Dubbed Out (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: (Makdaddymac)*

Yeah, just about any 6.5 will work. You don't have to run new wire. Some serious audiofiles might to add large gauge wire for "optimal" sound but it's a pain. The rings will probably be needed for the fronts, maybe not for rears. Depends on how deep the speakers are.


----------



## Makdaddymac (Aug 9, 2007)

aw this is as easy as any car then minus the rings..
you guys recommend any good speakers. im just doing the fronts first. and have about a 65.00 budget including the rings if needed, *anyone know of some speakers that will work without the rings.i know thats nothing for a budget but for me just upgrading the front for now and thendo the rear,but its really only the front that are blown to the point that i cant listen to my music








i was looking into buying some
Kenwood 6-1/2" 3-Way Car Speakers KFC-1661S 

_Modified by Makdaddymac at 12:22 PM 2-16-2009_ 


_Modified by Makdaddymac at 12:23 PM 2-16-2009_


----------



## Makdaddymac (Aug 9, 2007)

okay for anyone following this thread,
i have realized that it is the rears that are bad, i have messed aorund with the headunits equalizer and the rears our compleletley blown the fronts are the ones makin the decent sound. this is my first 4 door car and i got to keep in mind that the rear speakers are the closest to me.....lol so basicaly yeah is the rear the same process.....or does the rear have more/less space for a speaker to require or not require the adapter rings/???


----------

